# Unspecified error 766f6c756d652e63 3f1



## jdougs (Jan 4, 2007)

Trying to find a non destructive solution to the following issue on a Dell Model number PP39L with Windows 7 installed. 

"Cannot open volume for direct access. Autocheck cannot run due an error caused by a recently installed software package. Use the system restore feature from the control panel to restore the system to a point prior to the recent software package installation.
An unspecified error occurred (766f6c756d652e63 3f1)"

I found this thread on here and any other solution I have found hasn't been successful.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how far you are willing to be non-destructive about this. The solutions to this usually involve destructive methods such as removing the offending software package and/or service.

this thread has a couple good ideas as to the approach. Usually starts with doing a simple _chkdsk /r_ in the Windows Recovery Environment (opened from the Windows 7 disk; the recovery environment that's on the drive cannot mount the drive for repairs).


----------



## jdougs (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. By non-destructive I meant a solution that didn't require a format and clean install since I was unsure I would be able to access the data to perform a back up. I ran chkdsk from the recovery console on the disk. I also removed the HD and ran a check via USB. Both came up clean. Once I reinstalled the drive in the original laptop and booted up it came up with SMART error saying the drive could fail. I think I am just going to format and clean install if I can come up with install disks from DELL. 

JD


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

You'll want to backup your data. SMART errors don't lie, and when you see one, the drive is on its death bed. Depending on the error, it could be the next hour, or the next day, or even in a month or two, but SMART errors are a sure sign your drive is on its last leg and won't be around for long.


----------



## jdougs (Jan 4, 2007)

Your crystal ball is dead on...it had less than an hour left lol. Unfortunately I was unable to access the data to back anything up. Thats the bad...the good is I am sure i can fix this thing for my friend. They were told by customer support there was nothing that could be done and referred them to the sales department while charging them $60 for the info. 

Thank you for your help. I think I got it from here. 

JD


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Good luck, fixing a failed hard drive is never fun, nor is it often successful.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You do not Fix a failed HDD you replace it.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I fixed a number just to resuscitate it back to life long enough to backup my stuff before it putters out again. There's also the ugly job of replacing the drive's controller board, but it's inadvisable and not worth the effort in most cases (unless there's absolutely crucial data on the drive that must be retrieved).

All-in-all, though, I agree, in 95% of such cases, replacing it is the only viable option.


----------

